# Clear Creek Canyon closed 3:30 Wednesday 7/19



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Saw a big sign at the mouth of the canyon.

"Canyon Closed 3:30 Wednesday" 7/19

Just an educated guess but I imagine they will make another attempt to
remove the car that is a half mile below Rigor Mortis. They closed the canyon about 3-4 weeks ago but decided to wait for lower water for removal. 

The car has not been an issue, can get by with a cat or raft either right or left. But as the creek drops, it will become an issue.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Car is gone. Watch for windshield, bumper and other misc. parts as Clear Creek drops.


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for the updates!


----------

